# Webern - mature works?



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

What are your recommended recordings for *the mature works by Anton Webern*?

Both recordings widely available and well-known (Boulez, von Karajan)...but also, of course, hidden gems and lesser-known treasures.

Your tips and advice for essential Webern-recordings would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

The second Boulez set (6 discs) is probably the best bet, but I haven't heard Karajan's. Takuo Yuasa and the Ulster Orchestra have a very different take on the works (some would say romanticised) that I find fascinating. I'm interested in what else is available, especially for the later works.


----------



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tip concerning Yuasa.

The recordings by Abbado, Dohnanyi and Sinopoli of Webern's orchestral works also seem to be quite highly recommended - though I haven't heard them. 

I'm also wondering about von Karajan's recordings of Webern - what they sound like compared to for instance Abbado and Boulez..?


----------

